# R35 ceasing production over 3 years?



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Maybe this is an unneeded thread or if this is wrong placed please move it to the correct location.

While I was reading on wikipedia I saw this:



Could this be the truth or am I reading Arabic??!!!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

The GTR is 6 Years old by then...so why not....:wavey:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Nissan have made no secret of the fact the R35 will be replaced with the R36 and it is likely to be after 2012 so the information would appear to be correct. No big deal though and it will be nice to see what they come up with design and powertrain wise.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

and before then there will be an end of cycle R35 model, boasting at least 575bhp, Porsche 911 Turbo S Part Deux beating accelaration, even better cooling and some even more supportive seats; yours for GBP75k.

mizuno san will say; 'this is what the R35 was always meant to be'

:banned:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Zed Ed said:


> mizuno san will say; 'this is what the R35 was always meant to be'


:chuckle::chuckle:


At least we guys which supported the Nissan Supersportscar from the beginning can then buy the 2009to2012 upgradepackage in 2016 for 40000gbp...:chuckle:


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Zed Ed said:


> and before then there will be an end of cycle R35 model, boasting at least 575bhp, Porsche 911 Turbo S Part Deux beating accelaration, even better cooling and some even more supportive seats; yours for GBP75k.
> 
> mizuno san will say; 'this is what the R35 was always meant to be'
> 
> :banned:


What about when the R36 comes out with the engine in the rear off the transaxle, a flat six and a £100k price. Then he really could say 'this is what it was meant to be'


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Guy said:


> What about when the R36 comes out with the engine in the rear off the transaxle, a flat six and a £100k price. Then he really could say 'this is what it was meant to be'


:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

EvolutionVI said:


> :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


I bet they will make a R36 with 800 hp+ 1000Nm torque and still passing CO test. 

Maybe an extra option to choose what engine 3.8V6 or 5.0V8

maybe more options also than now.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Guy said:


> What about when the R36 comes out with the engine in the rear off the transaxle, a flat six and a £100k price. Then he really could say 'this is what it was meant to be'


How about just having a 911 Turbo with a Nissan badges on like they do with Vauxhall and Renault vans?:chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

lol that would be copy what will look like......


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Pretty sure I heard Mizuno-san say that the R35 will soldier on for another five years somewhere?

And whatever happens, he won't be around to oversee it because he will have to retire next year as that is Nissan's policy (to retire at 65 presumably)...


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

Speculation that the R36 will be a hybrid!

More Info on Hybrid R36 | Nissan GTR News and Information


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

David.Yu said:


> Pretty sure I heard Mizuno-san say that the R35 will soldier on for another five years somewhere?
> 
> And whatever happens, he won't be around to oversee it because he will have to retire next year as that is Nissan's policy (to retire at 65 presumably)...


Umm I think In Japan they don't have a retire policy as my another family is working and he is 70.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Grimblin Gibbon said:


> Speculation that the R36 will be a hybrid!
> 
> More Info on Hybrid R36 | Nissan GTR News and Information


Hope not - A bloody big V8 as it should have been in the R35 !!


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

yeah they should make options like 3.8 V6,5.0L V8 or 6.2L V12


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

enshiu said:


> yeah they should make options like 3.8 V6,5.0L V8 or 6.2L V12


or you could buy a merc


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

MIKEGTR said:


> or you could buy a merc


I think with resale value I stick with Japanese car. As german cars are much faster written off than Japanese cars.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

enshiu said:


> I think with resale value I stick with Japanese car. As german cars are much faster written off than Japanese cars.


Honda legend anyone?
Toyota Camry?

I don't think high depreciation is confined to german cars.

I'm not going down this road again, but price is dependent on desirability/availabilityreliability


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

enshiu said:


> Umm I think In Japan they don't have a retire policy as my another family is working and he is 70.


He said in an interview that Nissan's policy is 65.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

countvonc said:


> He said in an interview that Nissan's policy is 65.[/QUOTE
> 
> Thank you for your reply,
> 
> ...


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

MIKEGTR said:


> Honda legend anyone?
> Toyota Camry?
> 
> I don't think high depreciation is confined to german cars.
> ...


A Japanese is cheaper and is much more reliable than a german car. 
except old german cars.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

enshiu said:


> A Japanese is cheaper and is much more reliable than a german car.
> except old german cars.


And a german car is much more desirable, whats your point?


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

MIKEGTR said:


> And a german car is much more desirable, whats your point?


you choose:

I only wanted to know when the R35 is ceasing production as wikipedia stated.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

R35 Spec-Z should be forged rods, upgraded stock turbos and aftermarket adjustable coilover system, probably provided by Bilstein since nismo have been using them on the R35. better brake cooling, more airflow to the oil cooler, thermostat controled trans cooler and Diff coolers. 

IMHO this would be the best choice of parts for an end of line GTR before the R36 hybrid technology releases.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

IMHO?

+ 5 That would be nice if the last production of the cars

producing more than 700bhp


----------



## Bellis_GTR (Nov 18, 2010)

mindlessoath said:


> R35 Spec-Z should be forged rods, upgraded stock turbos and aftermarket adjustable coilover system, probably provided by Bilstein since nismo have been using them on the R35. better brake cooling, more airflow to the oil cooler, thermostat controled trans cooler and Diff coolers.
> 
> IMHO this would be the best choice of parts for an end of line GTR before the R36 hybrid technology releases.


Too much stuff and people wont need to buy parts! Whats the fun in that? lol

But that would be awesome if they did Upgrade too have that.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Bellis_GTR said:


> Too much stuff and people wont need to buy parts! Whats the fun in that? lol
> 
> But that would be awesome if they did Upgrade too have that.


35K to upgrade a standard gt-r to P800.


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

Grimblin Gibbon said:


> Speculation that the R36 will be a hybrid!
> 
> More Info on Hybrid R36 | Nissan GTR News and Information


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Grimblin Gibbon said:


>


That's from December 2009! 
I think it's likely though and would be a great thing. Look at the Porsche 918 and the rumoured Ferrari hybrid!
Basically they are using electric power to boost performance, nothing to do with the ecoweenies, but because they use the word "hybrid" the gullible masses will believe it is being done for "green" reasons! :chuckle:


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Don't 100% trust Wikipedia for your information. 

The Essence was shown here in LA at the Autoshow, but its been here for over a year. From what I could see on the car, it looks like GT-R underneath.

A couple pics in the link below. 

2012 Nissan GT-R : DBA- R35 at LA Auto Show | 2009 Nissan GT-R


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

Diesel Turbo :chuckle:


----------



## Tetsuya (Mar 21, 2009)

MIKEGTR said:


> And a german car is much more desirable, whats your point?


"Much more desirable"? 

In your opinion maybe, but by no means a statement of fact!


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Tetsuya said:


> "Much more desirable"?
> 
> In your opinion maybe, but by no means a statement of fact!


Yes, They have to put a fact before putting their opinions.

The fact is that Japanese cars will last a lifetime.
please look on youtube.

I have not seen any Audi around 500k miles and still driving.


----------

